# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Φίλτρο για σκουπάκι DeLonghi XM48WS

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα,

για το σκουπάκι του τίτλου που εικονίζεται παρακάτω



αναζητώ για αγορά φίλτρο



 Μια απόπειρα αναζήτησης στο internet απέβη άκαρπη. Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε ???

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...13&cpi=&s=&l=2

----------


## andyferraristi

Πέτρο στο link που παραθέτεις δεν το βλέπω κάπου. Το είδες, ή έδωσες το link σαν κατηγορία για αναζήτηση ???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δηλαδή δεν είναι ο κωδικός Code: *47812*  στο link ? Στην φωτογραφία εννοείται είναι σκονισμένο φουλ το φίλτρο . Αν δεν είναι απλό φίλτρο και είναι κάτι εξειδικευμένο π.χ. Hepa πάρε απλά φύλλα και κάνε λίγο τον ράφτη .

----------


## andyferraristi

Όχι δυστυχώς δεν είναι αυτό. Για να σε βάλω όσο μπορώ στο κλίμα, το φίλτρο (περιοχή με σκόνη στη φωτογραφία), είναι σαν λεπτό στρώμα υαλοβάμβακα (δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι), το οποίο είναι κολλημένο στο πλαστικό. Συνεπώς πάει όλο μαζί. Βέβαια εάν δεν το βρώ (γιατί όσο περνά ο καιρός οι ελπίδες μου μοιραία μειώνονται), μάλλον θα ψάξω να βρώ "χύμα" το υλικό αυτό, και θα το κολλήσω μόνος μου ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> είναι σαν λεπτό στρώμα υαλοβάμβακα (δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι)


 Σαν του απορροφητήρα? κάνε μια σύγκριση αν είναι ίδια. Αλλά να φροντίσεις να είναι το ίδιο πάχος γιατί αν είναι χοντρότερο θα εμποδίζει

----------


## nikoskerkyra

βρες κατω απο το σκουπακι στο ταμπελακι του, εκει αναγραφει το μοντελο απο το σκουπακι, εαν δεν εχεις βρει κατι γραψε το μοντελο εδω για να δω μεσω delonghi τι μπορω να κανω εαν υπαρχει ???

----------


## andyferraristi

Επειδή δεν το έχω εύκαιρο, θα το κοιτάξω το Σαββατοκύριακο και θα επανέλθω. Πάντως εάν θυμάμαι καλά, στο ταμπελάκι δεν αναγραφόταν κάτι άλλο, εκτός από τον κωδικό που αναφέρω στον τίτλο (XM48WS) ...

----------

